#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Telephone call to Hell !

## mangzee

Telephone call to Hell ! :(devil): 

[well this was an old one but still it is applicable  :D: ]


    In order to develop friendly relationship between the two countries, I.K.Gujral


and Nawaz Sharif decided to visit each other's country regularly.


    The first visit was by Gujral to Pakistan. There Sharif showed him Pakistan's


modern telecommunication systems. It was so good that Gujral made a call to Rajiv 


Gandhi in hell and talked to him for 5 minutes ! The bill for the call came to only 


Re.1.


   When Gujral came back, he also wanted India's telecommunication systems to


be at the best when Nawaz Sharif visited India. Suitable arrangements were made.


Sharif came to India, visited the telecom department and talked to Zia-ul-Haq in


hell for 5 minutes. But this time, the bill was Rs. 500!


   Sharif asked with a sarcastic smile - "Why are telephone calls to hell so 


costly in India ?"


   A High level diplomat gave a smiling reply - "From Pakistan to hell, it is a 


local call, Sir, while from India it is long distance!".  :(devil): 







  Similar Threads: Cellular Telephone Call,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes telephone directory Quarks-What da hell iz dis??? Process   tap your neighbors telephone using FM Process   tap your neighbors telephone using FM

----------


## cool.taniya

[MENTION=13230]mangzee[/MENTION] -Nice 1!!!

----------

